# not sure if ya all saw this



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

http://demmercenter.msu.edu/


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

This is great! You would never see anything like this at U of M. Great job MSU!!!


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

I plan on going through this Fisheries & Wildlife graduate school program in 2 years!!!!


----------

